# Aurora 1958 Confederate Raider revisted-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Since this great grail is being reissued in 2010, I posted these wips, just to show how detailed and great this kit actually is.
Randy























































Finished model


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)




----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Very nice work! It looks like a museum quality piece!

Marc :thumbsup:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

WOW!!! Absolutely Stunning!!

Great work, Randy!!

- Denis


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow is right! You did a fantastic job of building and painting that, Randy - It just makes me that much more excited that Moebius is reissuing this kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Super job Randy , great work on a grail kit now we are all kids again ! 


Robert


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

That is a beautiful model. Thanks for posting, again. I never had that kit from Aurora, but will be buying the re-issue. Wondeful news!!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Hmm...

Do the figure in shades of gray and put it behind a 1/35 Stuart tank with a Confederate flag...


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

man thatr looks GREAT


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Moebius could reissue this one with optional heads of famous civil war leaders such as General lee,etc.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks all very much, I do recommend this kit.

Randy


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Phenomenal job on this model, Randy! Seeing your build is enough to convince me to buy the kit when it comes out.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Rattrap said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Do the figure in shades of gray and put it behind a 1/35 Stuart tank with a Confederate flag...


I loved that comic


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

i always loved this kit - never had one but a friend did. Excellent work on yours!!
Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Rattrap said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Do the figure in shades of gray and put it behind a 1/35 Stuart tank with a Confederate flag...


HAH! I thought I was the only one who remembered "The Haunted Tank"! Cool, Rattrap! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

When this Conf. Raider kit is reissued, there might be a lot of exasperated posts concerning the saddle, bridle and stirrups! What struck me about this kit is that it requires a lot of patience and repeat-efforts, and must have been difficult for kids back in the days it was around (1959).
It's best to assemble the Confederate first, in the body position you want him, not painted yet, then put him on the saddle, to see where his feet and left hand end up; then match the reins to his left hand before putting the stirrups onto his boots; then glue the reins and saddle/stirrups as sub-assemblies, preferably before painting so that you're glueing unpainted plastic and can get a good bond. 
Then when everything has been painted and the figure is being sat on the horse, the boots fit into the stirrups nicely and the left hand meets the reins just right because the positions have been measured and glued at the beginning.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> When this Conf. Raider kit is reissued, there might be a lot of exasperated posts concerning the saddle, bridle and stirrups! What struck me about this kit is that it requires a lot of patience and repeat-efforts, and must have been difficult for kids back in the days it was around (1959).
> It's best to assemble the Confederate first, in the body position you want him, not painted yet, then put him on the saddle, to see where his feet and left hand end up; then match the reins to his left hand before putting the stirrups onto his boots; then glue the reins and saddle/stirrups as sub-assemblies, preferably before painting so that you're glueing unpainted plastic and can get a good bond.
> Then when everything has been painted and the figure is being sat on the horse, the boots fit into the stirrups nicely and the left hand meets the reins just right because the positions have been measured and glued at the beginning.


Like I said in my earlier post, this model isnt for the faint of heart, took me about an hour to mount the figure correctly, but it can be done, as you can see in my pics.
The fit of the figure was tight, this model isnt for a kid, the warrior is an easier kit to assemble.
Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you have built any other large resin or otherwise mounted figures they all are tricky.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Even Zorro was tricky to mount in saddle, oh well thats modelling lol, wouldnt be fun without those advil moments 

Randy


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> HAH! I thought I was the only one who remembered "The Haunted Tank"! Cool, Rattrap! :thumbsup:


There was a new version of The Haunted Tank that featured an Abrams in Iraq recently.

Hmmm, I wonder what would work best to get a "ghostly" look to the figure when it gets re-released next year..


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Another "Wow!" from this modeler.
The Headless Horseman was also a bit tricky to get into the saddle.

~RK~


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Please include a "Bonne'Blue"


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Excellent work (as always), Buzz. I appreciate your posting these pics.
I am looking forward to struggling with the figure and the saddle.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Beautiful job. The airbrushing on the horse is stunning. Looks fantastic!!!
You also did a superb job of hiding the seams.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words guys apprecaite it.
Randy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Xenodyssey said:


> There was a new version of The Haunted Tank that featured an Abrams in Iraq recently.
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder what would work best to get a "ghostly" look to the figure when it gets re-released next year..


Wait for the Frightening Lightning issue...

actually that would be kinda cool... :hat:


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow! Fantastic job! I'm in complete awe of your work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

